# Seguimento América do Norte - 2010



## irpsit (4 Jan 2010 às 16:04)

Frio brutal igualmente nos EUA. Desde o norte até à Flórida, tudo com temperaturas negativas e alertas de nevões. 

Exemplo de hoje: New Orleans, junto ao Golfo do México tem mínima de -3ºC, e prevê-se a continuação de mínimas negativas que nos próximos dias devem chegar aos -7ºC!! Chicago ao final da manhã segue com -12ºC!!

O frio intenso atinge o hemisfério norte por esta altura (China, Europa, EUA) num Inverno que promete ser invulgarmente gelado.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/weather/01/04/cold.weather/index.html


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2010 às 03:41)

irpsit disse:


> Frio brutal igualmente nos EUA. Desde o norte até à Flórida, tudo com temperaturas negativas e alertas de nevões.
> 
> Exemplo de hoje: New Orleans, junto ao Golfo do México tem mínima de -3ºC, e prevê-se a continuação de mínimas negativas que nos próximos dias devem chegar aos -7ºC!! Chicago ao final da manhã segue com -12ºC!!
> 
> O frio intenso atinge o hemisfério norte por esta altura (China, Europa, EUA) num Inverno que promete ser invulgarmente gelado.



Até à Flórida , Houston e New Orleans.
Frio intenso, de rara robustez por estas paragens.






[/URL]

[/IMG]
( a linha azul é a dos 0º)

À superfície , com esta intensidade, com esta direcção,
os ventos ajudam a compreender esta invulgaridade.







[/URL]

[/IMG]

De facto, já é quase em todos os cantos do Hemisfério Norte ,que 
este  Inverno está a ser falado pelas baixas temperaturas...
Veremos no final...Ele ainda está no início...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2010 às 11:44)

*Califórnia evacua centenas por alertas fortes tempestades*



> Centenas de habitantes de áreas arrasadas pelos incêndios do Verão passado receberam ordem de deixar as suas casas no sul da Califórnia, face à previsão de uma poderosa tempestade que ameaça alagar a região e até mesmo causar possíveis aluimentos.
> 
> A tempestade, a terceira que atingirá a região desde segunda-feira, pode representar até 255 mm de chuva em algumas zonas montanhosas residenciais desprovidas de vegetação depois dos incêndios florestais do ano passado, o que faz recear deslizamento de terras.
> 
> ...


----------



## filipept (22 Jan 2010 às 16:36)

> Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog
> 
> Strongest winter storm in at least 140 years whallops Southwest U.S
> 
> ...



Para ver aqui a análise: http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1418


----------



## irpsit (11 Fev 2010 às 19:10)

O que já é chamado (por Obama) de *snowmageddon*

Mais de meio metro de neve em muitos locais dos EUA.

Vejam o vídeo com a espantosa acumulação:

Mesmo Nova York e Washington tiveram 25-30cm de acumulação!!

As previsões não são animadoras. No Norte, a neve vai continuar. Mais um nevão a caminho. No Sul, a neve vai chegar até ao Golfo do México, até à linha costeira.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2010 às 20:27)

Video demonstra bem a quantidade de neve que caiu nos Estados Unidos


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2010 às 13:15)

*Nevascas causam transtornos no hemisfério norte*

Recorde histórico pode ser estabelecido em Washington e na Filadélfia, duas cidades cobertas de branco

Depois das nevascas históricas do fim de semana – apelidadas de “Snowmageddon” (apocalipse de neve) –, estavam previstas para ontem e hoje na Costa Leste dos Estados Unidos novas tempestades, com a neve atingindo entre 25 e 50 centímetros.

– É bonito de se ver, mas, quando em excesso, atrapalha a vida da gente. No sábado, fiquei meia hora tirando entre 40 e 50 centímetros de neve de cima do meu carro. No outro dia, tirei a neve em volta do carro, para movê-lo do lugar. Perdi umas duas horas – relata o consultor de tecnologia gaúcho Daniel Gralewski, 32 anos, morador de Washington.

A capital americana, aliás, é uma das mais atingidas pelo mau tempo. As repartições do governo federal permaneceram fechadas ontem, assim como escolas de algumas zonas da cidade. Há dois anos nos EUA, Gralewski relata que, neste inverno, já nevou mais do que nos outros dois que passou no país juntos. O gaúcho Paulo Giovanni Azevedo, 46 anos, concorda:

– Houve uma nevasca muito forte em 1996, mas logo depois esquentou bastante, e a neve começou a derreter. Só que estamos passando por um frio intenso, então a neve não derrete e cai mais em cima. E ainda tem todo o mês de fevereiro pela frente.

Se nevar mais 22,5 centímetros entre ontem e hoje, Filadélfia e Washington estabelecerão um recorde – este será o inverno mais nevado desde 1884, quando os dados começaram a ser registrados.

Entrevista: “Está intransitável”
Paulo Giovanni Azevedo, Gaúcho em Washington

Enquanto as nevascas dão dor de cabeça para a maioria dos moradores de Washington, o gaúcho Paulo Giovanni Azevedo (foto ao lado), 46 anos, tem motivos para sorrir. Natural de São Sebastião do Caí e há 15 anos na capital americana, ele é proprietário de uma empresa de jardinagem – que, entre outros serviços, remove a neve da frente de casas, lojas e prédios públicos no inverno. Apesar dos transtornos que o mau tempo provoca, Azevedo confessa: nunca teve tanto serviço. Confira os principais trechos da entrevista:

Zero Hora – Como têm sido os últimos dias na capital?

Paulo Giovanni Azevedo – Está um caos. Nos 15 anos em que moro aqui, nunca aconteceu isso. A cidade não estava preparada. Não tem mais lugar para caminhar. Está intransitável. Pessoas colocam placas na frente de casa pedindo ajuda para tirar a neve e sair com o carro. Em alguns lugares, a neve está quase na minha cintura. E hoje (ontem) vai chegar mais uma tempestade de neve. Não sei o que vai virar isso aqui, todos estão apavorados.

ZH – Qual tem sido a demanda pelos serviços da sua empresa?

Azevedo – A neve é tanta que estamos usando retroescavadeira para abrir as estradas principais, chamadas de rotas de emergência. Trabalhamos sem descanso, dia e noite, revezando os turnos. Sábado passado trabalhei 16 horas sem parar. O telefone não para de tocar, todo mundo querendo remover a neve “para ontem”. Tínhamos nove funcionários, mas precisei contratar mais gente para botar na rua. Eu tenho contratos, mas tem muita gente ligando porque vê a propaganda na caminhonete. O próprio condomínio onde moro pediu que eu limpasse o local para a próxima nevasca, sete escolas me chamaram ontem, mas não tive condições. Pessoas te atacam na rua pedindo para as levarem ao aeroporto. A gente fica de coração partido, mas têm outras pessoas te esperando.

ZH – Então, para os negócios, essas nevascas têm sido muito boas...

Azevedo – Olha, o pessoal está ganhando bastante dinheiro, principalmente quem tem muitas retroescavadeiras pequenas. Em Maryland, os brasileiros que têm companhias de cimento estão com todo o equipamento alugado, ganhando cerca de US$ 2 mil, US$ 3 mil por dia trabalhando para o governo. Os brasileiros estavam passando por uma situação muito difícil no setor de construção. Pelo menos agora eles conseguiram fazer um dinheiro bom. Estão todos contentes. Ruim para uns, bom para outros. 

http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/zero...f=1&local=1&section=Mundo&newsID=a2805107.xml


----------



## iceworld (26 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

A saga continua!! 

Entre ontem e o final do dia de hoje prevê-se a queda de mais de um metro de neve em Nova Iorque. As escolas estão encerradas e mais de mil voos foram cancelados. 



http://aeiou.expresso.pt/nova-iorque-atolada-em-neve=f567838


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2010 às 17:12)

> *EUA: Tornado arrasa casas no Oklahoma*
> 
> Um forte tornado que foi captado em vídeo por uma equipa de 'caçadores de tempestades' destruiu na segunda-feira cinco casas e um bar no Oklahoma (EUA), mas o fenómeno meteorológico não provocou quaiquer feridos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2010 às 11:21)

Deixo aqui o link para um artigo interessante sobre este Inverno rigoroso nos EUA:

_Relentless
by Stu Ostro, Senior Meteorologist_

retirado de _The Weather Channel_


----------



## Costa (7 Abr 2010 às 21:23)

A costa leste dos Estados Unidos parece que já entrou no verão. Nova Iorque atingiu os 32ºC hoje! E ontem Washington chegou aos 34ºC! 

Desde 4 de Abril foram batidos 1116 recordes de temperatura máxima em cidades Americanas.


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2010 às 18:37)

Já começou a temporada convectiva nos planaltos americanos. A temporada tem o pico em Maio e Junho. 









Nos próximos meses vamos acompanhando o storm chasing por lá.



Algumas imagens do passado Domingo













(c) Andrew Pritchard/PrairieStormMedia.Com





(c) Andrew Pritchard/PrairieStormMedia.Com






(c) Andrew Pritchard/PrairieStormMedia.Com






(c) Andrew Pritchard/PrairieStormMedia.Com






(c) Jeremy Ludin/Furious Skies








(c) Adam Lucio/AeroStorms.com






(c) Adam Lucio/AeroStorms.com








(c) Adam Lucio/AeroStorms.com




(c) DrylineMedia


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2010 às 22:29)

Vince disse:


> Algumas imagens do passado Domingo



As imagens são fantásticas, mas os estragos nem tanto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Abr 2010 às 09:39)

Uau


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 09:43)

U-a-u...


----------



## Pixie (25 Abr 2010 às 01:49)

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/US/weather/04/24/tornado/index.html

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100425/ap_on_re_us/us_severe_weather


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2010 às 15:57)

*Passagem de tornados e furacões fez dez mortos no Mississípi*

Pelo menos dez pessoas morreram e 20 ficaram feridas ontem na passagem de vários tornados e furacões no Mississípi, revelaram as autoridades.
O estado de emergência foi decretado em 17 distritos, gravemente afectados por estes tornados que destruíram dezenas de habitações e edifícios, disse o governador do Mississípi, Haley Barbour, em comunicado. Há árvores arrancadas, postes de electricidade derrubados e centenas de pessoas desalojadas.

Greg Flynn, porta-voz da Agência de Gestão de Emergências do Mississípi, citado pelo “New York Times”, considera que este “é, claramente, o pior tornado das últimas décadas”.
Duas crianças, um bebé de três meses e o seu irmão de 14 anos, foram encontrados entre os cinco mortos da região de Choctaw. As equipas de socorro prevêem que o número de mortos aumente. “Fez-me lembrar o furacão Katrina”, disse aos jornalistas uma sobrevivente nos escombros da sua casa em Yazoo, referindo-se ao tornado que por ali passou com os seus 241 quilómetros/hora.
O Centro de Previsões Meteorológicas nacional (NWSSPC) prevê para hoje o “desenvolvimento de vários tornados fortes” no vale do Tennessee e Norte dos Estados Unidos, acompanhados por furacões. “Esta é uma situação especialmente perigosa”, advertiu aquele Centro. Foram colocadas em alerta regiões do Mississípi, Alabama, Florida, Tennessee, Kentucky, Illinois, Indiana e Missouri.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2010 às 18:06)

Eh, eh!
Interessante os vários *"furacões"* que passaram no Mississipi.
Um bocadinho cedo na época destinada à entrada em "funções" dos ditos, e principalmente aliando-se vários nesta jornada épica pelas terras estadunienses
Tornados ainda vá lá, agora *furacões*? Este jornalismo é aquele com o qual convivemos no dia a dia...é feito por pessoas (com curso superior ou com diploma das novas oportunidades?!) mal preparadas, que trabalham talvez no lugar menos adequado às suas capacidades.
É triste uma comunicação social que demonstra uma total incoerência na informação que debita dia a dia


----------



## Pixie (25 Abr 2010 às 18:29)

Também há maus tradutores... às vezes é com cada patacoada que até doi...


----------



## Vince (26 Abr 2010 às 13:49)

Dados preliminares do Tornado de Yazoo City, EF3, com um trajecto de mais de 150km.










> PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE JACKSON MS
> 930 PM CDT SUN APR 25 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2010 às 08:37)

*Enchentes deixam ao menos 28 mortos e milhares de desalojados nos EUA*

http://www.estadao.com.br/fotos/enchente_EFE_Erik_S_Lesser_cortada.jpg​*Vista do centro de Nashville após inundação provocada pela cheia do rio Cumberland*

NASHVILLE- Uma grande enchente que fez os rios do Tennessee e outros estados americanos vizinhos transbordarem deixou ao menos 22 pessoas mortas e milhares de desalojados nesta segunda-feira, 03. 18 pessoas morreram no Tennesse, incluindo um em um tornado. Seis morreram no Mississippi, e quatro no Kentucky, e  segundo oficiais.
O rio Cumberland, que está muito acima de seu nível normal, fechou bares, clubes, escolas e escritórios em Nashville, e forçou 1.500 convidados a deixaram o hotel Opryland. O major Karl Dean, de Nashville, aconselhou a população a economizar água, porque os centros de tratamento da cidade tiveram de ser fechados após 30 cm de chuva terem caído. "Há muitas estradas e ruas inundadas, e estragos nas vias" ao longo do centro e oeste do Tennesse, de acordo com o Departamento de Emergência do estado.
Algumas vítimas foram encontradas em veículos mergulhados ou casas inundadas, enquanto outras foram arrastadas pela enchente, a qual oficiais afirmaram ter sido a pior na área em décadas. Centenas de habitantes tiveram de ser resgatados, a maioria de barco. Vários edifícios governamentais em Nashville foram fechados, e barragens enfraquecidas levaram as autoridades a evacuarem alguns bairros.

Estadão


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2010 às 11:11)

*Tornados deixam pelo menos 5 pessoas mortas e 50 feridas nos EUA*



> Pelo menos cinco pessoas morreram e cerca de 50 ficaram feridas, oito delas em estado grave, em consequência dos tornados que arrasaram diversos pontos do estado americano de Oklahoma, informaram as autoridades locais.
> O responsável pela direção de Gestão de Emergências de Oklahoma, Albert Ashwood, disse à rede de televisão "CNN" que três pessoas morreram no condado de Cleveland e outras duas faleceram no condado de Oklahoma, enquanto o número total de feridos passou de 50, mas não há certeza do total exato. Os tornados destruíram um grande número de casas e tombaram muitos veículos que se encontravam em seu caminho, incluindo caminhões. Também arrancaram árvores, postes elétricos e mobília urbana, como pontos de ônibus. O chefe de Polícia da cidade de Oklahoma informou que, só nesta cidade, foram 40 casas destruídas, só nesta urbe.
> As operações de resgate foram prejudicadas por vários cabos de energia elétrica que estavam em postes que foram derrubados e estavam no chão. O governador do estado, Brad Henry, declarou: "dedicamos nossos pensamentos e nossas orações aos cidadãos de Oklahoma que tenham sido afetados pelas tempestades. Faremos todo o possível para ajudá-los nas horas e dias vindouros".
> Os tornados se deslocam agora em direção ao estado do Kansas, ao norte de Oklahoma, perto da cidade de Wichita.
> ...





Algumas imagens do dia de ontem:






(c) Scott Weberpal





(c) Scott Weberpal

(c) Andrew Ryan/ShearAmazement.com








(c) Joel Wright




(c) Jason Blum






(c) Mike Umscheid


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2010 às 11:31)

Deixo-vos aqui o video de ontém dos tornados em oklahoma:


----------



## ecobcg (18 Mai 2010 às 14:04)

> *Chuva de granizo gigante semeou terror nos EUA*
> 
> No passado domingo, a área metropolitana de Oklahoma, nos EUA, foi assolada por uma chuva de granizo gigante. 20 pessoas ficaram feridas.
> 
> O fenómeno foi registado por diversos cidadãos em vídeos que atestam a violência das condições meteorológicas.



Video

_in_ A BOLA.PT

Que video brutal!


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2010 às 01:56)




----------



## ||alc|| (19 Mai 2010 às 02:26)

Este vídeo é qualquer coisa de irreal ! Nunca pensei que tal fenómeno fosse possível ocorrer . A natureza consegue fazer do homem um ser tão insignificante quando se enfurece


----------



## coolmen (19 Mai 2010 às 18:52)

||alc|| disse:


> Este vídeo é qualquer coisa de irreal ! Nunca pensei que tal fenómeno fosse possível ocorrer . A natureza consegue fazer do homem um ser tão insignificante quando se enfurece


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2010 às 19:08)

O dia de hoje promete








> DAY 1 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 1130 AM CDT WED MAY 19 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2010 às 19:13)

É brutal este vídeo. Deve ter provocado imensos estragos.


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2010 às 20:23)

Sim, os estragos foram muitos, os bate-chapas e fornecedores de vidros devem estar a ter o melhor negócio das últimas décadas. Uma das maiores saraivadas na memória de Oklahoma City, e como sabemos, não é propriamente uma região pouco habituada a extremos. Contribuiu também o facto da área atingida ter sido muito grande e parte dela ser uma área metropolitana.


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2010 às 20:28)

Parece um cénário de guerra.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2010 às 21:19)

Vince disse:


> Sim, os estragos foram muitos, os bate-chapas e fornecedores de vidros devem estar a ter o melhor negócio das últimas décadas. Uma das maiores saraivadas na memória de Oklahoma City, e como sabemos, não é propriamente uma região pouco habituada a extremos. Contribuiu também o facto da área atingida ter sido muito grande e parte dela ser uma área metropolitana.



Brutal mesmo!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2010 às 22:16)

Esse video é um autentico bombardeamento

Felizmente em Portugal estes fenómenos são muito raros


----------



## Z13 (19 Mai 2010 às 22:17)

Fantásticas... o vídeo tb está brutal...


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2010 às 23:10)

Duas supercélulas neste momento em progressão


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2010 às 09:01)

O balanço da noite foi de 25 tornados, apenas danos materiais sem vítimas.






Hoje o risco é mais moderado.

Algumas imagens






(c) Jeremy Jones





(c) Dan Cook





(c) www.skyinmotion.com





http://www.amazingcheese.com/Storms/5-19-10_Panorama.jpg
(c) John Gnuechtel





(c) Chase Team Denmark





(c) Jason Boggs





(c) Tyler Burg









(c) Paul Sherman









(c) Brendon Lindsey






(c) J.R. Hehnly





(c) Nathan Edwards


----------



## coolmen (22 Mai 2010 às 18:38)

fantástico


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mai 2010 às 19:38)

Sempre "adrenalínicos" estes eventos nos STATES...


----------



## Sirilo (23 Mai 2010 às 17:30)

*granizo gigante nos EUA*

é assustador o tam das bolas de granizo...

no link vão até ao fim da pagina e vejam o video domestico...

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/chuva-de-granizo-gigante-assusta-eua


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 17:33)

*Re: granizo gigante nos EUA*



Sirilo disse:


> é assustador o tam das bolas de granizo...
> 
> no link vão até ao fim da pagina e vejam o video domestico...
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/chuva-de-granizo-gigante-assusta-eua



Mais um episódio desastroso...


----------



## coolmen (23 Mai 2010 às 17:40)

*Re: granizo gigante nos EUA*

fantástico


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2010 às 18:43)

*Re: granizo gigante nos EUA*

Impressionante de facto o tamanho das pedras de granizo!

O granizo destas super células não tem paralelo...

deixo aqui outro vídeo de granizo gigante em Woodson - Texas - EUA



vejam aos 1.55m como até cortou/danificou os cabos de electricidade...


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mai 2010 às 19:40)

Incrível e assustador!

Ainda nos Estados Unidos muitos carros têm carapaças ao invés de chapa como a maioria dos carros europeus!


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mai 2010 às 22:00)

Impressionante! 

Fiquei sem palavras..


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2010 às 13:09)

*Re: granizo gigante nos EUA*



Snifa disse:


> Impressionante de facto o tamanho das pedras de granizo!
> 
> O granizo destas super células não tem paralelo...
> 
> ...



Impressionante .


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2010 às 18:28)

*Reportagem especial sobre tornados (HD)*

​CopyRight@rone100theone

Depois de enfrentar ventanias terríveis e tempestades de gelo, nossos repórteres chegam a poucos metros de um tornado. Veja na reportagem de Rodrigo Alvarez e Luiz Cláudio Azevedo. Sair à caça deles é como procurar uma agulha num país inteiro. Atravessamos seis estados americanos. Foram 6.115 quilômetros de estrada, oito dias de pouco descanso e muita trovoada.
Na chegada ao Colorado, a placa do aeroporto alerta, a ventania anuncia e o nome de guerra do nosso guia nos dá ainda mais confiança: Tim Tornado, há 15 anos na cola dos tornados. Paixão? Tempestades. Filosofia: "Depois que você vê o primeiro tornado você fica viciado", afirma o guia. E uma promessa: "A gente vai direto pra tempestade mais perigosa para ver o tornado", comemora Tim.
São 400 quilômetros de Denver, no Colorado, até Alliance, no estado de Nebraska. Nas planícies do meio-oeste americano acontecem mais de mil tornados por ano e meteorologia prevê uma grande chance para nossa estreia: 30% de probabilidade. Quando nos aproximamos da primeira tempestade. Tim Tornado cumpre a promessa. "Aquela nuvem ali está tentando formar um tornado, temos que tomar muito cuidado", alerta o guia que volta correndo para checar informações do radar. E os caçadores de tornados são agora presa fácil pra tempestade enfurecida. Pouco depois, surge a primeira imagem do que se poderia chamar um tornado.
Rumo ao sul, mais 410 quilômetros até Goodland, no Kansas. E uma rara surpresa: dois tornados ao mesmo tempo. Os dois tornados vistos de longe são o sinal de que na região existe uma grande tempestade. Mas quando chega a noite, os ventos se acalmam e a aventura fica pro dia seguinte.
Cerca de 350 quilômetros depois... Nas planícies no planalto do Colorado, um quase-tornado. Nuvens gigantes e em forma de cogumelo são conhecidas pela ciência como super-célula. Viajam desgarradas do resto da tempestade e, o mais importante, girando... numa espiral que parece infinita. Acredita-se que o principal fator pra formação de um tornado é o encontro de ventos com velocidades e temperaturas diferentes, que provocam uma reação violenta no interior da nuvem. Mas porque eles se formam em menos de 1% dessas nuvens gigantes? Porque só é possível prevê-los 13 minutos antes de sua formação?
"Há muitas tempestades que parecem estar a ponto de produzir um tornado, mas isso não acontece", explica Josh Wurman, diretor do projeto Vortex. "Deve haver algo no ambiente que interrompe a formação do tornado. Será que o ar lá embaixo esta muito frio? Muito quente? Tem muito vapor? Pouca chuva? Ainda não sabemos", ele conclui. O projeto Vortex é a maior pesquisa científica sobre tornados da história. Ele viaja os Estados Unidos atrás de super-nuvens. Cento e vinte pesquisadores no campo de batalha. As equipes dispõem de câmeras de alta-definição. São 12 radares para entender os movimentos atmosféricos. Mas o raro fenômeno se esconde até da ciência.
Foram mais três dias de estrada, belíssimas paisagens e até o momento nenhum tornado. Mas ganhamos nova companhia. O roqueiro Jeremy Dawson é tecladista de uma banda de rock. Ele convidou os amigos e, temporariamente, trocou o teclado pelos tornados. Já Andy Gabrielson, de 23 anos, caçador de tornados profissional. Ele leva dois assistentes para ir atrás das tempestades.
O tornado quase se forma, mas a super-nuvem avança pela planície. E quando a gente menos espera, com o carro na estrada, seguindo a super-nuvem, o mistério finalmente despenca diante de nós. Não há a menor dúvida: um tornado se forma à frente. Ele toca o solo no momento em que a equipe se aproxima. É um momento impressionante, um momento raro da natureza. Uma grande ventania é provocada pela passagem do tornado.
Depois de 15 minutos de espetáculo, o tornado começa a desaparecer. Na sequência, começa uma chuva de granizo. Cai uma forte geada. São pedras grandes de gelo, fica até difícil continuar. O vento aumenta, derruba nossa câmera. E quase leva a porta do carro.
Às 19h, no estado americano do Colorado, o segundo tornado começa a pouquíssimos metros. É um dia incrível, porque a previsão do tempo falava que não haveria tornados a probabilidade era mínima: 2%, nem aparecia nos relatórios meteorológicos. Quando o novo tornado termina, a gente reencontra os roqueiros. "Senti muita adrenalina", revela Jeremy Dawson. "Foi tão assustador!", confessa Lauren Fortner. "Inacreditável, um dos melhores dias da minha vida", diz Floris Girman.
Sem dúvida: um show da natureza, um dia pra nunca mais esquecer.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2010 às 23:51)

Bela reportagem


----------



## Vince (12 Jun 2010 às 08:10)

Tragédia no Arkansas numa região onde se pratica campismo, precipitação entre os 170 e 200mm levou à subida rápida de rios (6 metros nalguns casos) surpreendendo todos. Muitas crianças entre os mortos e desaparecidos.



> *Floods kill 20 in Arkansas*
> Heavy rains in excess of seven inches fell over southwestern Arkansas overnight, triggering flash floods that killed at least twenty people in Caddo Gap, in the rugged Ouachita Mountains. Forty people are missing, according to the governor of Arkansas. The closest weather station to the disaster is Mount Ida, which recorded 7.16" of rain over the past 48 hours. The USGS is reporting that the Caddo River in Caddo Gap rose from 5 feet to 19 feet in just a few hours this morning, reaching the 3rd highest flood height on the river since records began in 1989. The Little Missouri River west of Caddo Gap rose 20 feet overnight, from 3 feet to 23.5 feet. The previous highest flood in the 22-year record at this location was just 14.66 feet, set in 2008. You can look at local rainfall amounts and river flood levels in the region using our wundermap with the "USGS River" layer turned on.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2010 às 22:07)

*Jesus Cristo destruído por um raio*



> Uma estátua representando Jesus Cristo, de seis andares de altura, foi destruída por um raio na última segunda-feira no estado norte-americano do Ohio
> 
> A escultura de Jesus Cristo de braços abertos chamada 'Rei dos Reis', está localizada no sudeste do estado do Ohio, nos Estados Unidos da América, e é um dos pontos mais conhecidos da região, escreve a Associated Press (AP).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2010 às 08:35)

*Forte vaga de calor mata nos EUA*

7 de Julho

Uma vaga de calor abrasador assola desde terça-feira o Nordeste dos Estados Unidos e já levou mesmo à morte de uma mulher de 92 anos, em Filadélfia. De acordo com a CNN, os termómetros em Nova Iorque registam temperaturas perto dos 40 graus, um recorde nos últimos 11 anos. Em Central Park, o pulmão de Manhattan, as temperaturas atingiram na terça-feira os 39,45 graus centígrados, batendo o recorde de 38,3 graus estabelecido a 06 de Julho de 1999. 
O calor também se faz sentir em Washington, Filadélfia e Baltimore, levando as autoridades a divulgar avisos de «calor excessivo» e a manter os alertas na região até pelo menos esta quarta-feira à noite. Em Nova Iorque e Filadélfia, as autoridades abriram mesmo «centros para se refrescar», ou seja, locais públicos equipados com ar condicionado onde as pessoas se podem aliviar do calor. Os centros públicos de combate ao calor foram instalados em escolas e outros edifícios dos bairros urbanos. 
As autoridades sanitárias advertem que as crianças menores de cinco anos e os idosos com mais de 64 correm mais risco de desenvolver problemas de saúde por causa das temperaturas elevadas. Em Filadélfia, onde as temperaturas rondam os 39 graus centígrados, uma mulher de 92 anos foi encontrada morta em casa por um vizinho. «A mulher tinha aberto algumas janelas, mas não dispunha de ar condicionado», disse o médico legista à CNN. 
Especialistas citados pela AFP advertem que a onda de calor vai avançar para toda a costa Leste dos Estados Unidos. «As regiões mais ao Sul conhecerão o inferno no fim desta semana», avisa Alex Sosnowki, meteorologista da Pensilvânia. 

IOL Diário


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2010 às 10:54)

Granizo gigante (julgo que neste caso se denominará Saraiva?) abateu-se na zona do Dakota do Sul.

 Maior pedra de saraiva registada até hoje nos EUA


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 02:26)

*WOW: Lightning Strike Photo May Show Positive Streamer*

I have to admit, I wish I had snapped this pic, but AccuWeather.com Photo Gallery user carloscoria took this incredible photo of lightning striking a nearby tree last night in Roy, Utah. Many people think they have captured a close lightning strike but have been fooled by ghost reflections. Trust me from being within 30 feet of lightning strikes three times in my life: This, my friends, is what a close lightning strike looks like.






http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/we...y-show-positive-streamer.asp?partner=facebook


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2010 às 12:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> *WOW: Lightning Strike Photo May Show Positive Streamer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grande apanhado!! Imagino o barulho do trovão respectivo!!!! Mesmo ali em cima!!!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2010 às 15:20)

Tornado destroys Minnesota farmhouse:

​CopyRight@DEANOXGEOMAN


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2010 às 11:59)

*Vaga de calor coloca 16 estados norte-americanos sob observação*

Dezasseis estados norte-americanos, particularmente no Leste, estão sob observação devido a uma vaga de calor que bateu recordes de julho e continua no início de agosto, indicaram os serviços meteorológicos. 
O índice de calor, que conjuga temperaturas e humidade, atingiu hoje os 40,5 graus Celsius em vários estados, informou a agência norte-americana para os oceanos e a atmosfera (NOAA, na sigla em inglês). Do Texas a Nova Iorque, "dezasseis estados são objeto de um aviso de grande calor ou de um aviso de calor excessivo, isto é, temperaturas perigosas durante um período prolongado, que podem gerar doenças ou golpes de calor", declarou Bruce Sullivan, da NOAA. "E não vejo mudanças [nas temperaturas] nos próximos dias", acrescentou.
A média de temperaturas em todos os Estados Unidos (EUA) foi em julho de 75,5 graus Farenheit (24,1 graus Celsius), o que excedeu em 1,3 graus Fahrenheit a média de longo prazo, calculada desde 1901 até 2000. Em várias cidades da Costa Leste, o calor intenso atingiu recordes com uma temperatura média em julho de 28,4 graus Celsius, o que iguala o valor histórico registado em julho de 1993, indicou a NOAA.
Julho foi o mês mais quente de toda a história para os estados atlânticos de Rhode Island, no Nordeste, ou de Delaware, no Leste. Os serviços meteorológicos mantêm registos das temperaturas desde 1895.
Pelo menos uma dúzia de pessoas morreu nos EUA em julho, em acidentes ou com problemas de saúde ligados ao calor, assinalou a NOAA, precisando que esta contagem está longe de estar completa. 

SIC


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2010 às 13:22)

Um morto por um tornado (?, é apresentado como tal) em Nova Iorque:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...TORNADO-One-killed-100mph-winds-rip-city.html

http://informe21.com/actualidad/ins...ew-york-dejando-muerto-arboles-caidos-su-paso


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2010 às 12:07)

*Onda de calor faz temperatura chegar a 45°C em Los Angeles*

A forte onda de calor que está sobre a Califórnia, nos Estados Unidos, elevou a temperatura a um nível recorde nesta segunda-feira. No centro de Los Angeles fez 45°C (113°F) por volta das 12h15min.
A marca bateu o índice histórico de 44,44°C, registrado em 26 de junho de 1990, segundo o especialista Stuart Seto, do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, com sede em Oxnard.

Zero Hora


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 21:33)

Do blog do Dr. Jeff Masters



> *Strongest storm ever recorded in the Midwest smashes all-time pressure records*
> 
> Tornadoes, violent thunderstorms, and torrential rains swept through a large portion of the nation's midsection yesterday, thanks to the strongest storm ever recorded in the Midwest. NOAA's Storm Prediction Center logged 24 tornado reports and 282 reports of damaging high winds from yesterday's spectacular storm, and the storm continues to produce a wide variety of wild weather, with tornado watches posted for Mississippi, Alabama, and Georgia, a blizzard warning for North Dakota, high wind warnings for most of the upper Midwest, and near-hurricane force winds on Lake Superior.
> 
> ...




Noticia RTP



> *Centro dos EUA debaixo de mau tempo*
> O centro oeste dos Estados Unidos foi varrido, esta madrugada, por um conjunto de tempestades com formação de tornados. Foi atingida, em particular, a região de Charlotte, na Carolina do Norte com a criação de tornados em vários municípios. Há registo de sete feridos e pelo menos cinco casas destruídas, além de várias outras que ficaram danificadas. Algumas árvores foram arrancadas pela raiz.


----------



## Vince (27 Out 2010 às 22:11)

Impressionante ou mesmo surreal. Nem julgava possível tais baixas pressões sobre terra dum ciclone extra-tropical. Será devido à proximidade da baía de Hudson e dos lagos canadianos e americanos ?  Ciclogeneses explosivas deste calibre normalmente ocorrem sobre água. 
Se fosse nos próximos meses certamente provocaria um trágico blizzard.


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2010 às 23:26)

Defacto impressionante valores de pressão atmosférica, 954mb/hPa sobre terra, e sem ser um furacão, é incrível 

Faz-me lembrar as depressões que se formaram sobre terra no filme "_The Day After Tomorrow_"


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Out 2010 às 00:22)

O que está mais que anunciado, para esta madrugada







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

 E o que está previsto para daqui a nada ( 100 horas)






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Atmosfera revirada, revoltada,de um dia tudo, outro nada.


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2010 às 18:00)

Nesta animação que fiz, dá ideia que os Grandes Lagos tiveram algum papel no cavamento profundo da depressão

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnQIsz-D07Y&hd=1"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


*Link HD:* 

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnQIsz-D07Y&hd=1
```


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

*Record Hail Storm Hits Arizona*



> Tuesday’s storm in the valley is going into the record books as producing some of the largest hail ever recorded in the state of Arizona.
> 
> According to National Weather Service records, the tennis ball-size hail -- 2.5 inches in diameter -- that fell Tuesday in Scottsdale is tied for the 10th largest hail ever reported in Arizona.
> 
> ...












Acho este brutal (em baixo), isto pra um meteolouco é WOOOW, é música pros seus ouvidos.


----------



## adiabático (10 Nov 2010 às 05:53)

*FONTE: NASA - Earth Observatory*



> The storm that swept across the center of the United States on October 26 and October 27, 2010, was memorable to those who experienced it because of its strong winds, rain, hail, and widespread tornadoes. Meteorologists get excited about the storm because it set a record for the lowest pressure (not associated with a hurricane) measured over land in the continental United States. At 5:13 p.m. CDT, the weather station in Bigfork, Minnesota recorded 955.2 millibars (28.21 inches of pressure). Pressure is one indicator of a storm’s strength, and this measurement corresponds to the pressure seen in a Category 3 hurricane.
> 
> This image, taken by the GOES satellite on October 26, shows the storm system circling around the area of extreme low pressure. Such extratropical cyclones form over the United States in the spring and fall, when the temperature difference from north to south is large. Cool, high-pressure air rushes toward the warmer, low-pressure air. Because the Earth is rotating, the air moving in ends up circling the area of low pressure, creating the cyclone shown in the image. The intensity of the storm is determined by the pressure difference between the center and the outer edges. Extreme low pressure in the center of the storm, therefore, is an indicator that the storm was very intense.
> 
> ...








E este abaixo será o mesmo sistema? Parece que continua vivo ao cabo de uma semana e meia...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2010 às 12:54)

Uma anomalia bem interessante entre sítios tão próximos.


----------



## irpsit (21 Nov 2010 às 10:57)

De facto brutal!
Essa tempestade vai entrar para a história!

E gostei da animação de satélite: a massa tropical a puxar para norte e nos grandes lagos, a tempestade explodiu, provavelmente ao contactar com o ar polar.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2010 às 11:25)

*EUA: Tempestade de neve cancela milhares voos no nordeste*

Diversas companhias aéreas cancelaram 1,8 mil voos nas últimas horas em todo o nordeste dos Estados Unidos após uma forte tempestade acumular quase um metro de neve em algumas regiões e causar o desmoronamento do tecto do estádio Metrodome, de Minneapolis. Os aeroportos de Massachusetts e Nova Jersey, e inclusivamente da Geórgia, mais a sul, registaram atrasos de até seis horas nos vôos da manhã de hoje. 
O Serviço Meteorológico Nacional indicou que o impacto da tempestade no leste do país continuará até ao início da semana, com previsão de nevões que, no entanto, serão cada vez menores à medida que se aproximarem da costa atlântica. 
Para esta segunda-feira, há alertas de tempestade e nevões em Chicago e no norte de Illinois, Iowa, Missouri e Michigan. Enquanto isso, equipas retomaram a reparação do tecto do estádio Metrodome, em Minneapolis, que tem capacidade para 64 mil espectadores e que desabou na noite de domingo sob o peso da neve acumulada. 

Diário Digital


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2010 às 11:01)

> *Weekend Blizzard Goes Down in the Record Books *By Heather Buchman, Meteorologist
> Dec 14, 2010; 7:15 AM ETShare | .
> 
> To see footage of the blizzard and the collapse of the Metrodome, click on this video.
> ...


in http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/42951/weekend-blizzard-goes-down-in.asp


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Os efeitos do frio/neve/gelo que se fez sentir em Chicago:





in http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/10_Pics_of_Day/101214.pic.of.day.html


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2010 às 13:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Os efeitos do frio/neve/gelo que se fez sentir em Chicago:



O inverno promete também ser duro e muito rigoroso na América do Norte:

StanDeyo (Hot Headlines)


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Farol congelado no Ohio

http://noticias.r7.com/videos/frio-do-artico-transforma-farol-em-ohio-nos-eua-em-escultura-de-gelo/idmedia/b5f847d4a56f56d65c46dd9fa7666e11.html


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

F_R disse:


> Farol congelado no Ohio
> 
> http://noticias.r7.com/videos/frio-do-artico-transforma-farol-em-ohio-nos-eua-em-escultura-de-gelo/idmedia/b5f847d4a56f56d65c46dd9fa7666e11.html



Esta uma coisa engraçada sim... Então e a nevegação maritima como se safa??!! hehehe


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

*Costa leste dos EUA se prepara para fortes nevascas*

Parte da costa leste dos Estados Unidos se prepara para a intensificação de uma já severa tempestade que pode trazer mais de 30cm de neve neste domingo. Centenas de voos foram cancelados e alertas foram emitidos em vários Estados. São esperadas fortes nevascas em Nova York e parte da Nova Inglaterra. 
O Estado da Carolina do Sul teve neve durante o Natal pela primeira vez desde o início dos registros, em 1887. 

O Globo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Dez 2010 às 01:57)

*Tempestade de neve na costa leste dos EUA cancela centenas de voos*
Uma tempestade de neve abateu-se hoje na costa leste dos Estados Unidos, obrigando companhias aéreas a anular centenas de voos, sobretudo nas partidas dos aeroportos de Nova Iorque, Filadélfia e Boston. 

As autoridades dos Estados Unidos decretaram o estado de emergência, tendo já sido cancelados mais de mil voos, devido ao temporal, tendo-se já acumulado 50 centímetros de neve em vários estados do leste do país. 

As maiores tempestades de neve estão previstas para os estados de Nova Iorque e do Massachusetts, onde as autoridades ativaram o alerta de tempestade entre as 23:00 GMT de hoje e as 23:00 GMT desta segunda-feira. 

Mais de mil voos cancelados em Nova Iorque

Em Nova Iorque, foram cancelados mais de mil voos previstos para hoje nos três aeroportos que servem a cidade: LaGuardia, John F. Kennedy e Newark. 

O Serviço Meteorológico Nacional indicou que as condições para viajar estão "extremamente perigosas", devido à neve e aos ventos esperados de até 70 quilómetros por hora, prevendo que é possível que ocorram "cortes de eletricidade devido à intensidade da tempestade na noite de domingo, já que os fortes ventos e o peso da neve podem derrubar algumas linhas" elétricas. 

Estado de emergência

O governador de Filadélfia, Michael Nutter, declarou hoje o estado de emergência na cidade a partir das 19:00 GMT e recomendou aos cidadãos para que não saiam de casa: "A tempestade chegará em breve. E quando chegar, vai atingir duramente" a cidade, explicou, em conferência de imprensa hoje de manhã, depois de dizer que se prevê que os nevões em Filadélfia (estado da Pennsylvania) atinjam os 45 centímetros de neve. 

A tempestade está a dirigir-se para noroeste e os estados de Maryland e da Virginia também já declararam o estado de emergência. 

Recomendações

"Recomendamos a máxima prudência nas viagens. Tentem chegar a casa rapidamente e se não tiverem de viajar é preferível que não o façam", afirmou Bob McDonnell, governador da Virgínia. 

Em Washington, mais de 200 camiões com sal e viaturas limpa-neve saíram para as ruas para remover os cerca de 20 centímetros de neve que deverão cair hoje na cidade. 

Também em Boston e Nova Iorque se esperam os grandes nevões, podendo alcançar os 50 centímetros de neve, o que fez com que a Continental Airlines cancelasse 250 voos previstos para hoje com partida de Newark. 

A American Airlines informou que os cancelamentos vão afetar sobretudo os voos programados para a tarde de domingo nos aeroportos de Washington, Baltimore e Filadélfia. 

A companhia espera retomar as operações esta segunda-feira, prevendo-se que nessa altura a tempestade já tenha seguido para o norte do país. 

(Este texto foi escrito ao abrigo do novo Acordo Ortográfico.) 

Com Lusa

Fonte: Sic - Sapo
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...+leva+ao+cancelamento+de+centenas+de+voos.htm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Dez 2010 às 02:06)

E vai continuar a nevar ainda umas horinhas... NY esta a ser castigada com a neve em força!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Long Beach, NY, United States (Costa Este):


CopyRight@LongBeachNY11561

Vejam como um dia depois de um nevão já se transita por todas as ruas de uma cidade
(claro, isto é nos Estados Unidos e não na cidade da Guarda):


CopyRight@paoloduarte1

Mais vídeos desta nevasca aqui


----------



## irpsit (28 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

É um bom nevão, mas mesmo assim vi mais neve em Estocolmo quando lá fui no Fevereiro passado (100 cm acumulado no solo). Mas esses países nórdicos estão habituados, os aeroportos têm várias pistas, e os sistemas de limpeza são eficientes, portanto raramente paralisam.


----------



## Teles (28 Dez 2010 às 01:13)

Um time lapse de 20 horas:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/18213768"]http://vimeo.com/18213768[/ame]


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Dez 2010 às 02:42)

Esta a fazer 3 anos que eu tive nessa zona dos EUA, entre NY e NJ, e o que não falta por lá são pick up's com palas limpa-neves na frente, prontas para que o proprio proprietário possa fazer a limpeza da sua zona... Como acontece nos bairros de cada cidade que em cada zona ha sempre algum morador que tem a sua e não se importa de o fazer... 

Esse time lapse esta espectacular!!! Não ha duvida!!


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2010 às 09:48)

Gerofil disse:


> Long Beach, NY, United States (Costa Este):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSz2RUq6RCA
> 
> ...



É verdade que os EUA é um país muito mais organizado e eficiente que Portugal, neste aspecto como em outros. No entanto, em Portugal também não temos tantos dias de neve assim que justifiquem investimentos em material como os que são feitos nas regiões onde a neve é uma constante durante todo o Inverno.
O relevo das cidades também é um factor muito importante nestas situações.


----------



## Z13 (28 Dez 2010 às 11:16)

Dan disse:


> É verdade que os EUA é um país muito mais organizado e eficiente que Portugal, neste aspecto como em outros. No entanto, em Portugal também não temos tantos dias de neve assim que justifiquem investimentos em material como os que são feitos nas regiões onde a neve é uma constante durante todo o Inverno.
> O relevo das cidades também é um factor muito importante nestas situações.



Concordo plenamente com a tua análise, mas como o _Gil_Algarvio_ referiu, as populações não ficam quietas a reclamar com o facto dos seus carros ligeiros não avançarem na neve... existe consciência de que há que estar preparados por nós próprios seja com correntes, com veículos de 4x4, seja com o simples limpar dos passeios e das ruas à nossa porta...


Estão a ver alguém de Bragança ou da Guarda ou de qualquer outro lugar do país, de pá na mão a limpar os passeios públicos ou a via publica?? Nem que seja mesmo mesmo à sua porta? "_Não, eu limpo o que é meu, e o resto que limpe a câmara ou outro qualquer..._"


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2010 às 11:41)

Z13 disse:


> Estão a ver alguém de Bragança ou da Guarda ou de qualquer outro lugar do país, de pá na mão a limpar os passeios públicos ou a via publica?? Nem que seja mesmo mesmo à sua porta? "_Não, eu limpo o que é meu, e o resto que limpe a câmara ou outro qualquer..._"



Exactamente, no nosso país o principal problema está mais do lado dos indivíduos que das autoridades. Muitas das vezes são as próprias pessoas, com as suas acções irreflectidas, que bloqueiam as ruas e as estradas. As pessoas não avaliam bem as situações e avançam para para a estrada mesmo sem que os seus veículos tenhas as mínimas condições para circular e depois é ver as auto-estradas e as IPs bloqueadas mesmo para aqueles veículos que até não teriam dificuldade em circular.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

Tal como o norte da Europa, a região leste dos Estados Unidos também teve uma semana de Natal muito fria. O mesmo no estado de Montana.

Já a no Novo México, Corolado, Arizona, Texas... a anomalia da temperatura foi bem positiva.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2010 às 13:47)

Teles disse:


> Um time lapse de 20 horas:



Está espectacular, que grande nevão


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

*Tornado Threat Update 12:45pm*



Yellow - tornado watch. Red = tornado warning at 12:43pm.

I believe the threat of tornadoes will also exist in eastern Arkansas, other areas of Mississippi and western Tennessee later today.
___________________________________________________________________________

Tornado Threat in St. Louis Update

For those of you who have read Warnings you'll recall the chapter where I talk about the November radar signature of a tornado that looked like a candy cane. Here is one right now in the southwest part of the St. Louis Metro area.  Look just east of the I-44 symbol near the center of the image:






There is another area of damaging winds along the Missouri River northeast of Union. The symbol near Union indicates a radio tower was blown over.

The purple = tornado warnings which now pretty much cover all of the Bi-State area.

UPDATE:  1140am. One fatality reported in eastern Missouri. Homes reported collapsed in southwest part of St. Louis metro.

Meteorological Musings

Pelo menos seis pessoas morreram devido a tempestades e tornados nos Estados norte-americanos do Arkansas e do Missuri, que provocaram estragos significativos em habitações e empresas.
Na cidade de Cincinnati, no Estado do Arkansas, próxima da fronteira com o Estado do Oklahoma, um tornado causou a morte a três pessoas e destruiu várias habitações e inclusive o quartel de bombeiros. Durante várias horas, mais de 18 mil clientes da empresa Ozarks Electric estiveram sem energia.
O porta-voz da Agência de Emergências do condado Phelps, do Estado do Missuri, Sandy North, disse a uma televisão que uma mulher morreu quando um tornado destruiu a sua casa e destruiu outras 20 a norte da cidade de Rolla, cerca de 170 quilómetros a sudoeste de St. Luis.
Os tornados provocaram mais duas mortes, no condado de Dent e danificaram casas em Fort Leonard Wood, segundo a porta-voz da polícia de Salem, Wanda Suhr.

Renascença


----------



## actioman (31 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Teles disse:


> Um time lapse de 20 horas:



Brutal ! Um sonho mesmo


----------

